# Getting started on Bowhunting.



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there. 

Im gonna miss this years hunting season almost completely and will only be back in MI at 12-20-13. 

All my deer i shot so far were with a borrowed HR Slug gun. Its thrilling and all but i really would like to take my chances with a bow next year. It just appears to be more challenging. 
I have to state that i never hunted with a bow or even shot a compound bow. Although im firm with recurve and longbow. 

So i have zero experience and i turn to you wise bow hunters. 

My time in MI is short this year and i really would like a recommendation on what bows i should test and where to go to test them. 

My plan is to buy one this year and bring it back to germany where i can train for next years season. 

What do you think of the 

PSE Rally

Bear Outbreak

Or the Diamond infinity edge. 

All ready to hunt packs for just below 500 bucks. Would that keep me occupied for a year?


Thanks for your replies and inputs. I appreciate it.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Any bow will work. I am partial to PSE's myself. I like a fast, quiet and compact bow. My PSE delivers all of those things. I have a PSE bow maddness. Go to a proshop and shoot a few.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

fish_AK said:


> Go to a proshop and shoot a few.


That for sure. I just wanna narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

As much as you want a new bow.....
I would wait till you come back, you will have all kinds of time between december and next archery season to find a GREAT PRICE, and exactly the bow you want, not to mention practice.
Alot of year old bows will go up for sale on archery talk for pretty cheap as soon as the season ends. You will get a whole lot more bow for your money.
You will also have more time to research, prices, different shops and even call around to price some out.
Also in germany will you have a place that correctly services bows?
What if it breaks first thing? Then all you can do is stare at your bow collecting dust.
MSU offers a archery class open to public registration and has an indoor range.
They have people there that can help you with proper form and provide other useful insight.
JUST DONT BUY IT FROM A BOX STORE!

Good luck.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh and for a proshop......what part of the state are you or will u be in?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

PSE is a abbreviation for Parts Scattered Everywhere.... I'd look at a Mathews if I were in your shoes, and yes my opinion is bias lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> PSE is a abbreviation for Parts Scattered Everywhere.... I'd look at a Mathews if I were in your shoes, and yes my opinion is bias lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And Matthew's is code for overpriced JUNK! LMAO!

Seriously tho, just get out there and put some arrows down range with a bunch of different bows so you can find what's right for you instead of taking somebody's word for it


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the quick replies. 
We will be in Richmond, Macomb county. 
Yeah we have bow shops arround here for a good service on a compound. Problem over here though is, that there is absolutely no bow hunting. So you cant get a hold of a whole bunch of diffrent brands. 
My time in MI is limited and we will be on our way back on 01-08-13.


----------



## sam2857 (Aug 24, 2011)

I got myself a PSE package for $300...Very quiet and accuracy as well. Don't need expensive or fantastic bows.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

a couple posts here really ring true,If you wait for next year, used bows really TANK, not much in the re-sale department, and guys in my club, buy and sell all the time. also, almost any brand name bow on the market will preform for you, just as everyone here has a favorite,or at least an opinion, my opinion is not Oneida, more cables and pulleys then a model A


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah! Thanks you guys for bringing me the idea of buying a used bow. I havent even thought about that before. I also never looked up other archery forums. Now its like a whole new world opened for me. Im soaking up information like a sponge and im reading everything i can find. 

My next step is to figgure out what bow i need. Shoot the ones that fit me and to get educated on buying used bows.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Thanks for all the quick replies.
> We will be in Richmond, Macomb county.
> Yeah we have bow shops arround here for a good service on a compound. Problem over here though is, that there is absolutely no bow hunting. So you cant get a hold of a whole bunch of diffrent brands.
> My time in MI is limited and we will be on our way back on 01-08-13.


 Try Full Quiver in Memphis closest I can think of that has a decent selection. Look at the Torrent from Quest/G5 great performance and not that expensive. Your ultimate choice, however, should be based on how the bow shoots for you.


----------

